# Truly random Q&A--or really--A&Q.



## tom st. laurent

Let's play this game.

Answer one of the previous questions (any of the above), or just post your own random question--or both.

The only rule is that you are not allowed to answer your own question.

To start with a random question, how about this:

Are you okay?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I can't answer my own question, so how about this one:

What time is it?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Early


Is it light yet?


----------



## JimJ

Where's the beef?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Defrosting in the fridge.

Where's Waldo?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alain Gomez

Vegas_Asian said:


> Defrosting in the fridge.
> 
> Where's Waldo?


Defrosting in MY fridge.

Are you drinking wine?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I don't think so. It tastes more like prune juice.

Is the sun up?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It is here

Will my back get better?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Depends on what's wrong with it.

Will I lose weight before my friend's baby-shower?


----------



## Fleurignacois

unlikely


Why am I sneezing?


----------



## BMathison

You've just finished dusting the entire house.

Did we really land on the moon?


----------



## momilp

Lots of people don't think so  

Is it going to rain this weekend?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Somewhere


Are journalists stupid?


----------



## Lyndl

Probably

What time is Cocktail Hour?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Whenever you feel like it.



Who killed cock robin?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Robin Cock.

What colour are your socks?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'm sockless



Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Interflora stole them.

Coffee?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes, very coughy.

Do you smoke?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No.

What's next to your keyboard?


----------



## Fleurignacois

My lap


Why do flies come back even though you are trying to kill them?


----------



## momilp

Stockholm Syndrome

What are you eating?


----------



## Fleurignacois

At present nothing but earlier I had a nice piece of cake.


Is there anything on TV tonight?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Not really, I'll watch a DVD instead.

What should I watch?


----------



## momilp

Serenity

Which one of my board games I am going to play tonight?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Escape from Colditz.

Should I go to bed?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If  you're tired



What time does the rugby start?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's finished.

Why is it/am I so hot?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Age


Where's my money?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Alimony.

Why bother?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Because there's a reward.

Who said that?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Abraham Lincoln


Why do birds suddenly appear?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Breadcrumbs.

What gift should I buy him?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Diamonds are forever.



Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

They're horny.

What car should I buy?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Alexis-Shore said:


> It's finished.
> 
> Why is it/am I so hot?


No, you're not.

Can I go home?

Reminder: Answer _any_ of the questions above, then ask your question.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Japanese


Do flies think?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I think they think we stink.

How do I get there?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I wouldn't start from there.



Will the manager keep his job?


----------



## momilp

Yes, he will keep his job

Do I want to sell my house?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Only if you have somewhere else to live?

Have I had a productive day?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I imagine so




What will today bring?


----------



## crca56

daylight.

why am i up at 1 am on kindleboards?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Looking for inspiration



Who wrote the book of love?


----------



## crca56

kathleen mcgowan.

why did i feel the need to look that up?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Anorak



Did she really?


----------



## crca56

according to amazon book section

why not?


----------



## Fleurignacois

cos I say so.






Has the post arrived yet?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes, but I'm afraid to look.

Do I have to do the housework?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No.

Do you sleep naked?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes.


How much is that doggy in the window?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's out of your price range.

Where can I buy Starbucks Mocha powder in the UK?


----------



## momilp

Your Starbucks Mocha powder is only one click away

Writing or painting?


----------



## Fleurignacois

What with dinner?





Can love be blind?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No, but it's near sighted.

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## crca56

lots

why do fools fall in love


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's a mystery.



Can men ever understand women?


----------



## crca56

no

what is mellow yellow, and why do they call me that?


----------



## Fleurignacois

A drug induced haze.





Is love grand?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

As in a piano.

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I might





How do I know?


----------



## Scheherazade

Google it.

What's the difference between a duck?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ducks are evasive.




How long has this been going on?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Not long enough.

Who wants coffee?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Black no sugar.




What's for lunch?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Deep-fried food would be good.

How's your electrocardiogram?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Beepy.

Who will buy me a new car?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Maybe we could chip in.

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## crca56

because he could.

why don't a cat have a barbed wire tail?


----------



## momilp

I'll ask the cat

What I am going to wear for Halloween?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dracula teeth.



Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

God I hope not.

Who wants cake?


----------



## momilp

No, thanks. I'll have a sandwich instead, if it isn't much of a bother.

Is it going to happen today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No tomorrow.




Where do millipedes buy shoes?


----------



## tom st. laurent

At this gigantic factory outlet in Kittery, Maine. They use also those importers of cheap footwear from China.

How much money do ATMs have?


----------



## momilp

It varies.

Are they going to stop talking about it?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I doubt it. They're a bunch of gossips.

Is beer food?


----------



## momilp

In Germany it is.

And what if nobody likes it?


----------



## crca56

who cares.

do you like it?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If it's well cooked.




Is it any point?


----------



## kaotickitten

of course

Why are there colds?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Germs have rights too.



Ca anybody tell me?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There is always google!

Does it ever end?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Finally




Can lettuce ever be tasty?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes. Boil it with your peas until it disappears.

Where did the sunshine go?


----------



## Moppet

It's off having an affair with summer... they'll be back in a few months.


How can they be so happy while giving me such a headache?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Inconsiderate.

How will I pay my mortgage this month?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Take in washing



Why can't I play piano?


----------



## Moppet

Silence is golden.

What IS it about darkness that's so... ominous?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's the lack of light that does it.




When you have lost something why is it always in the last place you look?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's not.

Should I buy a new bra?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If the old one is grey or too small then yes.




Do I need a bra?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I doubt it.

What will I get for Christmas?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Have you been a good boy?




It's cold today, is winter coming?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Cold is a relative term, but I think it is. It smells like it.

Do you think winter has a smell?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Autumn (fall) certainly does




Are pigs clever?


----------



## Moppet

They're wily.  That's better.


Why are some people ancient and wizened, and some just old fools?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Because some were once young and smart, and some just started out stupid.

Is life too short?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Not yet



What's it all about Alfie?


----------



## momilp

I have no clues!

Am I too late?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The train hasn't left yet




What am I going to do today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Participate in pointless threads.

What should I write about today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Let the muse lead you



Is the tide out?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I use another detergent.

Is this a cheese shop?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Very cheesy




Have you got this in blue?


----------



## tom st. laurent

No, but you might like this polka-dot in red and white.

Where does the time go?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It gets eaten by the procrastination dragon.

What do you do in the shower?


----------



## Moppet

Sing.

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Even I can't stand my singing.




What use are colds?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Moppet said:


> Sing.
> 
> Doesn't everybody?


I don't know, but I do. I'm trying to master Blue Monday, an old Fats Domino song.


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> Even I can't stand my singing.
> 
> What use are colds?


Maybe your body is trying to tell you something.

Is it me, or is it chilly today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's very windy.

What colour are your pants?


----------



## Fleurignacois

My British pants are grey but my US pants are blue denim.



Which font?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Helvetica always works.

Who knows?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The printer.



Can time really be wasted?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Nope.

Emanuel Kant what?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Can't convince us. Too much BS.

Is the devil laughing?


----------



## momilp

Definitely, yes.

Are we there yet?


----------



## geoffthomas

We have only just begun.

Are you happy?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Most of the time



Is beer food?


----------



## Tara Maya

If you are a monk.


Does #1 always come first?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Primarily




Where is Azerbaijan?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Not here.

Who wants to have some fun?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yo



Woss goin down?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Ahem.

What's going up?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Get a room.

Is everything black and white?


----------



## Fleurignacois

In the papers it is.

Will Dallas work second time round?


----------



## geoffthomas

Only if it gets fixed.

Who do you trust?


----------



## momilp

The persons I love

Why my prunus is not getting any better?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's sick



What's a prunus?


----------



## geoffthomas

Prunus is a genus of trees and shrubs, which includes the plums, cherries, peaches, apricots and almonds.

Where will you be tomorrow?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tomorrow never comes



Will there be any good news?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Only if you're prepared to hear it apparently.

Do you like my new shoes?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fab-U-lous dahling




Do I care?


----------



## tom st. laurent

About many things, yes.

Why try?


----------



## Fleurignacois

To score 5 points





Will I ever grow up?


----------



## geoffthomas

Apparently not.


Will you keep trying?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Probably. _I'm_ still trying. And I'm 65.

Where can I find a good deal?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Free books must be a good deal




Will the best team win?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Over a statistically significant period, yes.

What book have you just bought for the Kindle?


----------



## tom st. laurent

_Dracula_. I've been curious about all this paranormal stuff on KB, and it was free from Amazon.

Is New York City still the Big Apple?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The big apple gets a disproportionate share of the national sap.



Why did I wake up early?


----------



## momilp

A bad dream

Did you like the last movie you watched?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No. It was Speed Racer and it was so bad I turned it off.

Have you visited the Kindle Store today?


----------



## Angela

Only by accident when I tapped on the wrong spot on my tablet screen.

Which do you prefer, online shopping or shopping at the mall?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Online shopping.

What's the last thing you ordered from Amazon?


----------



## Angela

Motorola XOOM

Do people really order groceries from Amazon?


----------



## momilp

My neighbour does

Are you watching Dexter?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sadly no. I am two seasons behind and studying for a test worth 25% of my lab grade.

What is your ideal Sunday?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Watching sport on TV, as long as my teams win and yesterday they didn't.



Do you  have to work today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yup.

Would you rather go shopping today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'd rather stick pins in my eyes.




Do you enjoy your work?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Love it.

Do you pick your nose?


----------



## geoffthomas

Not in a mixed crowd.


Do you get enough?


----------



## Angela

Sleep? No.

Are you a night owl?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## momilp

Only when I drink too much coffee

What do you think about the current situation?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

You're right, I need more currants.

Do you like to watch?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tv yes



Can it be helped?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Unlikely.

What do you get up to behind closed doors?


----------



## Angela

Usually, a good book. Behind closed doors is my alone time.

Where is your favorite place to read?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

On the sofa



Should I have said couch?


----------



## momilp

I like sofa better

Will you go for a walk today?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I have to. The refrigerator is in the other room.

How come my socks don't match?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

They're individuals.

What's in your pocket?


----------



## Fleurignacois

A knife, a handkerchief and the car keys. Oh and some fluff.




Shall I change insurance companies?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No point.

Are you pleased to see me?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Check his pocket.

Do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Put your glasses on.




Is Christmas really coming?


----------



## momilp

Only if you believe in it

Good night, or good morning?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Good evening.




Is it rude to arrive at 7.35 When invited for 7.30?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

At least you turned up.

Where the hell is my sister?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Didn't know you had one.

Is space really empty?


----------



## Angela

No.

Why am I always running out of space?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Let me think about it.



Why did I wait so long to get my back fixed?


----------



## tom st. laurent

You probably have a love/hate relationship with doctors--hate to listen to them, love to get fixed.

Are nurses angels?


----------



## momilp

Don't think so

Is it going to work out?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It's up to you.

Is this a long road?


----------



## Angela

Yes, a long and winding one.

Is there an end in sight?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Always.

Can I have the night off?


----------



## Angela

Of course.

Can you teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes. I have learned some.



Should I paint the gates today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

No.

Should I get dressed?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Dressing is highly recommended if you're going out. Otherwise, who cares?

Which is the smartest animal?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Poodles  can be very chic.





It cost how much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Don't say whodunnit on the first page.



Do real policemen read cop stories?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yep.

Who wants to watch me?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Not me. Too easy.

How do clouds hold so much rain?


----------



## Fleurignacois

They are like fluffy white sponges.



What will the new neighbours be like?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Charming I'm sure.

What's the title on your Kindle you would least like anyone to know about?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The New Oxford American Dictionary  



Why is today so bad?


----------



## Sherlock

Because it's cold outside.

Why would you want to have your cake and NOT be able to eat it?


----------



## momilp

I don't need the extra curve, but the cake looks good. I'll eat it with my eyes 

What do you do when you are all dressed up, but nowhere to go?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Go somewhere.

Why am I so tired?


----------



## tom st. laurent

You work too hard.

Is mathematics the truth?


----------



## momilp

yes, final answer

What are you listening to?


----------



## Angela

The world series, but not by choice. My 77 year old mom is watching the game in her den and it is too loud!

Am I the only one the could care less about the world series?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No because ironically most of the world know nothing about it.




Will we have a good trip?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Of course you will.

Which board game should I buy?


----------



## momilp

Settlers of Catan, if you haven't already

Nanowrimo, anybody?


----------



## Sherlock

I don't think so....it sounds painful.

Who put the bomp in the bomp bah bomp bah bomp?


----------



## geoffthomas

All I know for sure is that I did not.


Do you think it was the same as put the lam in the lam a dam a ding dong?


----------



## Marguerite

yes I do.

What are your kids/grandkids/ or neighbors going to be for Halloween?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Annoying and hopped up on sugar.

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## tom st. laurent

All those loving dog owners--because they don't want them doing pee-pee-doo-doo-poo-poo in the house.

Did the universe start with a big bang?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes.

Is big bang a funny euphemism for good ess eee ex?


----------



## tom st. laurent

No, I think the "big bang" you're thinking of involves a large woman.

I mean, did the universe start with a big explosion?


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh I hope that is how HE did it.


Will the music go on forever?


----------



## Moppet

As long as the beat doesn't stop.

Hey, what happened to my drum?


----------



## momilp

The kids need it for a school project. Don't worry, they are going to put it back.

Why I didn't see the pretty lights like everybody else?


----------



## Angela

Because we live too far south.

Will you leave the light on for trick or treaters or pretend to be gone?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It doesn't work like that in the UK.

Do you use halloween as an excuse to put on a sexy outfit?


----------



## Sherlock

Yes, but it's still horrific.

How do we know there's such a thing as "black holes" if nobody can see them?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

They bend light and we can measure their gravity.

What are you reading today?


----------



## Moppet

At the moment, this thread.


Where does all my time go?


----------



## Angela

Reading this thread and hundreds of others.

Do you read more than one book at a time?


----------



## momilp

Yes, I do


Do you post on more than one board?


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't have time to be active on much more.


Will you get a good night's sleep tonight?


----------



## Angela

Probably not.

Do you sleep through thunderstorms?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

There's one going on right now.

What film should I watch tonight?


----------



## tom st. laurent

_It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World_.

Can money buy happiness?


----------



## Angela

No.

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## geoffthomas

because we are all so "special".


Did you eat breakfast?


----------



## momilp

I did

What are you going to eat tonight?


----------



## Moppet

Nothing.  I over candied myself earlier and now cannot tolerate the thought of food.

Now, where did I put the snickers?


----------



## Fleurignacois

In your mouth.




Will my sister in law ever leave?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Eventually.

What shall i do this weekend?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Have a night out with Fleurignacois' sister-in-law. Then, everybody's happy.

Does time go by faster as we get older?


----------



## geoffthomas

Only if you are standing still.


What will you get done this weekend?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Very little as usual.



Should I book at the restaurant?


----------



## crca56

yes

what's on the menu?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

A list of food.

Who will buy my monkeys?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Will they taste nice?



Shall I stay home while my wife goes to town with her sister?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes, but don't do anything naughty.

What's the weather like there?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quite sunny and warm today.




What did you do with the "extra" hour?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Lay in bed, "thinking".

What colour socks are you wearing?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Black

Where is everybody?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Sleeping.

Who wants to have some fuuuun?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I just did, camping out at my girlfriend's house for a few days because my power got knocked out by the storm in the Northeast.

Don't you love electricity?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Of course. It allows me to read your posts.




Is the worst over now?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Most likely.

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quite frankly that depends on whether a woodchuck can chuck wood.



How can it be November already?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's moustache season.

What should I do with myself?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Try chucking wood. It looks like fun in that TV commercial where the two woodchucks are throwing fireplace logs into the river, and the farmer on a tractor yells at them, "Quit chucking my wood!" The woodchucks just chuckle and chuck some more.

Why are we here?


----------



## geoffthomas

Because we are not wanted elsewhere.


And what are you up to, really?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well I had plans to fix some new numbers next to the door and a cute old fashioned bell too. Then some people "dropped in" and now they're gone I don't much feel like doing anything.



Why is Greece all Greek to me?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

The same reason that you find the Netherlands all dutch.

What flavour lollypop should I suck?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Cherry



Do you like cherry?


----------



## geoffthomas

I do, but it is not my favorite.


Why do you read?


----------



## momilp

Because I like to travel in dimensions I'll never see.

Why do you write?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Because it's one of the few things that makes me truly happy.

What do you want?


----------



## Seanathin23

I want to live without jumping month to month

Who are you? 

(I couldn't resist with answering "What do you want.")


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm everything you want me to be.

What shall I write today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

How about a boy's own adventure.




Why did I order "Kiss me Kate" when my SIL wanted "Kismet"?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Sub-conscious sabotage.

Can I eat lunch now?


----------



## Moppet

You may eat now.  Whether it's lunch or something else depends on your geographic location and the time of day.


Why is my daughter intent on pouring any and all liquid she can get her hands on all OVER the floor?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Because it's fun. It makes great splashing patterns, and Mom makes great screaming noises, even when they're startling.

What does SIL stand for?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sister-in-law




I hate acronyms normally, do you?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

IDK.

Why is Daniel Craig such a rubbish Bond?


----------



## geoffthomas

Because he is not Sean Connery.


Will you watch the new Bond movie anyway?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I don't watch movies very often, though I used to be an expert. To me, Connery is Bond.

What does IDK stand for? I Don't Know? In Depth Knowledge? I Dunk Kruellers?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I guess it's I don't know but IDK



Why don't you agree with me that Daniel Craig is a better Bond than Connery who's a Scot FGS?


----------



## geoffthomas

Because Sean Connery IS James Bond.  


Is this hard to understand?


----------



## Moppet

Yes.

Am I alone in my love of Pierce Brosnan?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No I really did believe that he was a red indian.





Am I still asleep?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes.

Why is it so difficult to list a freebie at Amazon?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maybe they don't really want you to.





Where shall I  hang my bell?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

On the end of your ding a ling.

What's your secret?


----------



## tom st. laurent

My not so well-held secret is that I am out of the loop. Then again, there are lots of loops I never wanted to be in.

Which reminds me to get back to acronyms: What is FGS? (That F looks ominous).


----------



## Fleurignacois

For God's sake, get with the program 





Is swearing always inappropriate?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

WTF?

Why was my rented DVD scratched?


----------



## George Berger

Because people suck.

Who _did_ let the dogs out, anyway?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I bet it was my ex-wife.

Do animals like music?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I knew a dog who howled when he heard the theme tune to a long running soap opera. I can't say if he liked the music though, it may have been critical comment.



Do people in the USA know about Guy Fawkes?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm sure many do.

Should I make a latte?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If you must but milk spoils coffee really.




Are you going to a fireworks display?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I always do when I can.

Do they do fireworks in England on Guy Fawkes Day, like the Fourth of July?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Absolutely, bonfires too. Some places still burn an effigy of the pope. Delightfully non pc.




How's the weather?


----------



## geoffthomas

It is quite nice, for November.

Did you like the use of the Guy Fawkes figure in V for Vendetta?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I haven't seen it I'm afraid.




Will Jennifer Grey make a good judge on Strictly Come Dancing?


----------



## Moppet

I doubt it, I think in order to be a fair and accurate judge you have to be at least a teeny bit callous.  
But she'll be awesome, anyway.

Who else wants to go watch Dirty Dancing again?


----------



## Angela

Haven't seen the new one,  but i am always up for a reviewing of the original.

Why do remakes when the originals were so good?


----------



## George Berger

To mercilessly cash in on nostalgia and exploit everyone's fond memories of years gone by, of course.

Why hasn't anyone invented solder whose fumes are, if not pleasant, at least unobjectionable?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I'm working on it. It's a tuitti fruiti scent.

Where can I get some money?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You can get some from your piggy bank.

How can we avoid the Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## momilp

By reading _The Zombie Survival Guide_, I heard great things about it.

Are you growing a mustache?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No because I shaved off a full beard not long ago.



I'm going to see "The Artist" today. A modern, silent, black and white film. Anyone seen it?


----------



## tom st. laurent

No, but I'm intrigued. I'll have to look it up. And, if you attend any old-time silent movies, avoid those modern 24 frames-per-second projectors like the plague. They make the old 16 frames-per-second movies look absurd, which really p----- me off--people walking around in fast motion--ridiculous.

Does anyone ever go to movies alone?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Rarely, but I have done.

Can I have a hug?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Of course you can  



When will the rain stop?


----------



## tom st. laurent

When those fluffy white sponges in the sky blow away.

Will the world end in fire or ice? A bang or a whimper?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I bet you $1,000,000 it goes with a bang.



Is being cold better than being too hot?


----------



## momilp

Yes, it is. You can always wear something on top of whatever you are already wearing. There is nothing else you can do when you are naked.

What do you prefer: savory or sweet?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

There are a few things you can do when you're naked ...

Sweet, but only after some savory.

Do you talk to yourself?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes, usually I say "stupid boy" after forgetting to put beans in the coffee machine or any of the other ridiculous things I do in the day.



Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Quit whining.

Wanna come over?


----------



## George Berger

Mother warned me about women like you. 

That's not quite a "no", though, is it?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Not quite. Kind of like sitting on the fence with a slight breeze blowing from one side.

Is anyone looking forward to the year 2030?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Not really.

Why? What have you got planned?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'm torn between whelchair racing or a memorial service.



Is 2030 when the Starsip Enterprise comes home?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I didn't know it could get back that soon.

Is alcohol good for me?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Compared to vitamin C then no but a little drink never hurt anyone.


What's the best musical ever made?


----------



## geoffthomas

West Side Story (IMHO)


Is this your favorite?


----------



## Moppet

Nope, I love Into The Woods.

Do you ever think about what happens after the fairy tale?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's certainly up there.



Have you heard the operatic version?


----------



## George Berger

I'm more a rock opera fan, alas.

Ever even _heard of_ the musical version of Jekyll and Hyde, the musical?


----------



## Fleurignacois

A _singing_ Spencer Tracy!

I have had enough clouds now.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Okay.

Was that actually a question?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No and it was written before daybreak and in fact the sun's shining and the sky's blue so my cloudy mood has gone.




Does weather affect your mood?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Very much so!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Cats.

Heavy petting or just cuddling?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I don't do foreplay with animals.

What's the difference between hair and fur?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The fluff factor.



What's the point of wood pigeons?


----------



## momilp

To counterbalance the clay pigeons.

Do you believe in the concept of soulmates?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Totally, my wife and I are just that. We're also very good friends.




Is confession really good for the soul?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Dunno, but apparently it's healthier to keep anger bottled up than to let it out. They've done studies. Maybe it's the same.

Why is it so warm?


----------



## geoffthomas

Perhaps you are standing too close to the fire.


Are you standing too close to the fire?


----------



## Fleurignacois

We don't have a fire, the back fell off the fireplace.



Chinese or Afghan rug for the bedroom?


----------



## momilp

Chinese in azure tones.

Are you going to play Skyrim?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I don't know what Skyrim is so no!

Is the world going to end next year?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I bet it is.



What do I want for Christmas?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Me.

What do I want?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Sales on erotic books.

Is life stranger than fiction?


----------



## Fleurignacois

My life has been.




Who chooped down the trees?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Um.

What's chooping?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Chooping is what hapens to trees when clumsy typisys are involved.



Shall I start a new language?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Good idea! You could change "typing" to "pyting" and always get an A in spelking.

What would be a better word for "custodian?"


----------



## momilp

Is he/she a guardian or a janitor?

What do you think about the juice diet?


----------



## Fleurignacois

My car thrives on it.



Why are some things difficult?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

To make the simple things in life more pleasurable.

Why did I eat so many nachos?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Because they were there.


Why did I drink so much?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Either you took comfort in inebriation--or--you, too, ate too many nachos.

Can thinking too much be a handicap?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes sometimes you just need to get on with it.



Bridge or snap?


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I do like ginger snaps and there aren't any bridges nearby.


will you be driven to play solitaire?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No I can play here at home.




Why is the West Indies so far away from the East Indies?


----------



## tom st. laurent

East is East and West is West,
And never the 'twain shall meet.

Aren't maps great?


----------



## momilp

I heard that we need more of them.

Is it going to snow for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

It will most certainly snow somewhere on Thanksgiving!

When will we be able to go to Terra Nova?


----------



## Fleurignacois

After you find Terra Firma



Should I put the heating back on?


----------



## momilp

You should.

Did you get your Fire?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

NO, sadly enough.

Will you buy me one?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sorry but the only fires we have are for keeping warm.



Will we poor people in the old world ever be admitted to the magical world of FIRE?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Nope.

Is Dave there?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Dave's not home.

Who's knocking?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Someone who wants to come in.




Is punk rock really music?


----------



## momilp

To the musician who plays it, yes it is.


Is it hot where you live?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hot, no but it is mild for the time of year. Summer is usually hot.


Is my son a musician then?


----------



## geoffthomas

Only if he plays something other than the ipod - like a guitar.


Are we being watched?


----------



## momilp

Only when we do something interesting.

How many espressos did you have today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

None. I prefer my coffee without mud in the bottom of the cup.



How do you do?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Very well, thank you.

I'm off to bed, can someone shut off the lights?


----------



## momilp

I'll do it later.

Are you writing?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'm writing this reply.




Where is the leak in the roof?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Find the water on the floor, then look up.

Where's the nearest black hole?


----------



## Fleurignacois

You can't see it from here.



Why is booking flights such a nightmare?


----------



## geoffthomas

Because Freddy answers the phone.


Have you completed all your projects?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Absolutely not. There has to be something left for tomorrow.



Who's Freddy?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Freddy is the "Nightmare on Elm Street."

Will we have enough tomorrows to complete all our projects?


----------



## momilp

I truly hope so!

Chocolate? Thinking of my mortality makes me sad.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

There's always time for chocolate.

What shall I do today?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Eat more chocolate.


Where's my dvd got to?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I saw one in the middle of the road the other day. Hope that wasn't yours.

Shouldn't we colonize the moon?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Good idea. I can think of quite a few people who should be colonists.



Can I rule the world?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

So long as I can lead the rebellion.

Have you ever bulls-eyed a wamp rat?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> Can I rule the world?


Absolutely not. I'm tired of rulers, no matter how much I like them.

What does a wamp rat look like? Is it as bad as it sounds?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I Googled them and they're 'orrible. Luckily they're an endangered species.


Is being mad really a problem?


----------



## momilp

Not at all...lalalalallalllaaaa

Anyway, who has any time to be lucid?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I was Lucid yesterday. Today I'm going to be Clarence.




Isn't TV a royal pain when the remote stops working?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It could be worse. In the sixties we had to get off the couch to surf four lousy channels.

How did I get this far?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Foresight and hard work.



My dvd arrived so shall I watch it now or save it till Christmas?


----------



## momilp

Save it, 

Do you celebrate Thanksgiving? (and if you do, a good Thanksgiving to you)


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

No I don't (I'm a Brit)

What am I missing out on?


----------



## Fleurignacois

A dinner too big to eat shared with family I guess. I imagine Xmas dinner in November.
Anyway belated Happy Thanksgiving to all you over there.



When did Thanksgiving become a holiday?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Thank you.
Abraham Lincoln made it official in the 1860s, but I suspect it resembles the traditions of many cultures celebrating good harvests and thanking their God. Native Americans were central to the early celebrations by America's colonists who had experienced routine starvation. The Native Americans taught colonists how to grow corn and they participated in the celebrations, probably outnumbering Englishmen at the early chowdowns.

Speaking of Americans watching football on Thanksgiving Day, are ballgames a universal human attraction?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes.

Should I do my Christmas shopping this weekend?


----------



## Fleurignacois

You haven't done it yet! I'm shocked.


Where has the sun gone?


----------



## genodidit!

Did the mob kill JFK?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> Where has the sun gone?


I don't know, but it better come back or we're all doomed.


----------



## tom st. laurent

genodidit! said:


> Did the mob kill JFK?


Nah. Conspiracy theories are fun, but most often, that's all they are, unless there's a real conspiracy.

Am I paranoid, or did somebody say something about me?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Just because you're paranoid it doesn't mean they're not out to get you.



Why am I so happy with my new remote control?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

The build quality, and the pleasing weight of it in your hand.

Should I check my lottery tickets?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes, maybe you're a millionaire.





Can you lend me a few quid?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

No, just hand them over and I'll check them for you...

What would you do if you found a winning lottery ticket on the floor?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Oops - we replied the same time...!

So to answer yours

No, I'm skint

Now, how can I sell more books?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Don't count too much on Kindleboards, although you just sold one.

Does it help to be a little bit crazy?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I think so as it gives you more people to talk to.


Can I wait for the latest Jack Reacher book to get cheaper?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Nah. Don't bother waiting. I had to look up Jack Reacher, but it sounds like good stuff, so who cares about a few bucks, or dollars, or pounds, or quid or whatever you guys call it. Skip one dessert, and you can probably afford it.

Is time running out?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only from egg timers or hourglasses.


Why is my grass still growing?


----------



## momilp

Is it raining, maybe?

What's your favorite dish?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

The one my Grandmother gave me.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## geoffthomas

On my plate.


When will my battery be charged?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

When the police have enough evidence.

Is that about right?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Sounds like it's about wrong.

What's the charge?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Negativity.




Can that be right?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Only if there's nothing left.

Why do gentlemen prefer blondes?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'm no gentleman.



Why is oil so expensive?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

They make it from babies.

Why is three the magic number?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Because there were three wise men.



Why is Santa fat?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Elves are calorific.

What's Queen's best album?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Probably the 1st one.


Should Brian May get a haircut?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Hmmm.

Would he be Brian May without his hair?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well he'd still be a great guitarist but maybe nobody would recognise him. I just think long grey or white hair on men or women looks naff.




Is that why my hair is cropped?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Sounds possible. But, I don't think I look "naff," whatever that is, unless it means looking my age (65).

Wouldn't "naff" be better than being an ink-head, or exposing my lumps?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Your hair doesn't look long by Brian May's standards

naff
  [naf] Chiefly British Slang .

adjective 
1. 
unstylish; lacking taste; inferior.

Where did the money go?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It got lost between Washington and Wall St., going both ways. In the UK, I don't know, but I suspect a similar symbiosis.

Is money power, or is power money?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Because someone is still watching it?

Is it you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No I am not here.



Who is here?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I am here. And, I would have sworn you were there--meaning here--but if you're not here, I guess I'm not there. I never watched "Jersey Shore" either, but I know who Snookie is.

Is she there?


----------



## Fleurignacois

She's next to me.



Wasn't Judy Garland great?


----------



## GregSisco

Probably not. I can't even remember who she is...

Who's Judy Garland?


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

She is the actress who played Dorothy in "The Wizard of Oz".

Who is the best wizard now?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Dumbledore of course 

How do you judge best?


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Best was a fantastic footballer.



Why did I wake up so early on Sunday?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

To give you enough time to read all the papers.

Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## Fleurignacois

As a three times married man I refuse to answer on the grounds of self incrimination.



When will the rain stop?


----------



## tom st. laurent

As a former student of meteorology, I refuse to answer on the grounds of self-incrimination (Hey, this is a good one. It could get us out of a lot of scrapes, especially those domestic ones).

Who is Dumbledore?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The headmaster of Hogwarts.



Do you live in a bubble?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Yes.

How do I get out?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'll give you a pin.



Why did Picket charge?


----------



## momilp

Why, I don't know, but according to Wikipedia it was an avoidable mistake.


Speaking of Wikipedia, how many times do you use it every day?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Between once and 5 but at least once. Sometimes I hop around checking out links.



Would you go to Mars?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

In a heartbeat.

Would you go to the moon?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only if the inflight entertainment was really good.



Is there life on Mars?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Haven't you ever heard of Martians? Wow, talk about living in a bubble...!

Could you help me adjust the antennae on my tinfoil hat?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only topgrade tinfoil will work and the large antenna must face northeast while the others must remain vertical at all times. Amazon have some good deals or you may find one on ebay.



What do Martians look like?


----------



## momilp

They're very small, almost unicellular organisms. I'd say cute, in their own way.

How's your day, so far?


----------



## Mike French

What day is it?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well it's Monday here. I'll assume from your question that your statement is "I'm confused" Don't worry just keep taking the pills. 



What should I do about my aunt?


----------



## tom st. laurent

You mean today? It may be too late. I'll adjust my tinfoil hat per your instructions, then I'll let you know.

Why does tinfoil taste awful, bad to chew?


----------



## Fleurignacois

That's so you don't confuse it with the baked potato.



Is it time for a shower?


----------



## GregSisco

You mean like a rain shower? If you live in Portland, it's always time for a shower.

Where did I put my car keys?


----------



## Fleurignacois

They will be in the last place you look.


What should I ask now?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Something filthy.

Do I need a wash?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes


Are you filthy?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

I have my moments...

How do I get my mind out of the gutter?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Come down the ladder.


What are we talking about?


----------



## momilp

Not sure...

Sushi or dim sum for lunch?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Dim sum.

Is dim sum stupid maths?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No U Wong



Chinese or Indian food?


----------



## momilp

Love both, but I had dim sum today.


Scifi or fantasy?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I'm not sure. The last Scifi I read--I think--was Michael Crichton's _Prey_ (good one), but I have lots of fantasies.

Are bestsellers the best?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Depends if you are more into popular fiction 

Where is the love?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Love is all around you.




Do you like soul music?


----------



## momilp

Depends on the day.

What do you think about dubstep, already obsolete?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I don't think about it at all, because I don't know what it is.

Are we all in separate bubbles?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes but sometimes when bubbles touch they merge.



What's your favourite John Wayne film?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Don't think I've ever actually seen one.

What's your favourite James Stewart film?


----------



## GregSisco

It's a toss up between Vertigo and Rope, but I'll go with Rope because it's a bit more obscure.

Wasn't Hitchcock wonderful?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Very clever man if a bit eccentric.



Would you stay in Bates motel?


----------



## momilp

once, why not?

What about staying at the Hydropolis Underwater Hotel?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I did, the bed was damp.




When you book hotels online do you read the reviews?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Yes.

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maybe because they can vary so much from one person to the next. I pay more attention to the average rating and it also doesn't bother me if there's no gym or jacuzzi.




Is the world as we know it about to end?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It won't end, but it will definitely change. It could be worse, but it might get better.

Where would you go for your first visit in a time machine?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I would like to see small town USA in the fifties as I missed it 1st time round.



Can time travellers change history?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Only in another dimension--maybe the one in which you turned out to be the King of England and I am the president of the United States.

Or, is that dimension just in my head?


----------



## R J Askew

What's it all about, mate?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Whatever you want it to be about.

Are we all excited yet?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Apparently not.

Is Europe old-fashioned?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's as modern as the rest of the world. It's a time thing.

What are you looking at?


----------



## momilp

Outside the window; it's dark and my Christmas lights haven't lit up, yet.

Have you smiled today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Nope. But I've only been up ten minutes.

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I can't say. People might think I'm strange.

Is eccentricity a good thing?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Alexis-Shore said:


> Nope. But I've only been up ten minutes.


Ten minutes after awakening is definitely too soon for a smile, unless Mickey Mouse greets you at your door with a cup of coffee in one hand and a big check in the other.
Last night, my gas gauge was below E but the needle was still making contact with the bottom of the E-dash, so I risked getting to work without stopping, and I made it to the gas station this morning.
That made me smile. I won my bet.

My question is--what was my question?


----------



## momilp

Your question was complicated 

Are you a morning person?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Pretty much though since I retired I don't like to rush around for an hour or more after I get up.



Should I go on holiday on Sunday?


----------



## tom st. laurent

If I was retired, I'd go on holiday every Sunday, unless it was too expensive.

What's the best kind of holiday?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Sunshine, palm trees and sea...

What's the worst kind of holiday?


----------



## momilp

Going to San Diego for two weeks and have only three days of sun...

What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Downton Abbey



Where shall we go for Christmas?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Downton Abbey.

Why do I ache all over?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Too much exercise or flu.



Will you have a white Christmas?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Good chance in New England. We had a white Halloween (October 31) which knocked out electric power for days. I read my Kindle by candlelight while the snow piled up over two feet (almost a meter).

My parents retired to Florida. Should I go South?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well we were in Fl a few years ago in February and the temperature plummeted for a few days. It was quite amusing to watch all the Canadians in their shorts and T shirts shivering wildly.



who invented Santa Claus?


----------



## momilp

Hisorically speaking he was Italian : San Nicola.
Commercially speaking Coca Cola invented him, or so I've been told.


Do you have a favorite dessert you eat only during Christmas?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I eat humble pie, because my gift-giving never seems adequate.

Anyone making New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No becuse if I really mean to do something there's no need to wait for new year.




What's your favourite Christmas song?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> No becuse if I really mean to do something there's no need to wait for new year.


Exactly right. My favorite Christmas song is a bluesy number I'm not sure of because I hear it too infrequently. I think it's "This is Christmas" by?

I have a Christmas tree ornament hand-made by me. Do you use any unusual decorations?


----------



## momilp

My Christmas tree is decorated with felt sweets (pie slices, donuts, croissants, cakes, etc) I made. 

Christmas with friends and relatives, or just with your family?


----------



## Fleurignacois

This year our plans have been disrupted due to my 84 yr old mum being very ill but she's on the mend so it looks like we can get her out of hospital for the day and the three of us can share a tin of Spam. We were supposed to be in Malta  



If you could share your table with anyone,dead or alive, who wo#uld you choose?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Probably Ben Franklin. He loved women, had a sense of humor and he was fascinated by inventions. I could tell him all about the automobile, the airplane and totally blow his mind with a description of the internet. Then, he could tell me how he imagined what the United States would look like 250 years after its founding. Also, I'd like to invite Cicero, the Roman statesman and philosopher. On my left would be Katherine Hepburn, and across the table, Ayn Rand. Spam will not be served. If I invite Fleurignacois, I would want him to bring a guest.

But who?


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

In the next few weeks, my book, Enchanted Heart, will be released in paperback.

Would you rather read a book on an electronic device or do you enjoy holding an actual book in your hands?


----------



## GregSisco

I like holding a book in my hand, but the fact that I can hold two thousand books in my hand at once with an electronic device is a big benefit. I'm growing to like the digital books more.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It will depend on your tongue. To answer Tom I would bring Napoleon and The Duke of Wellington as I enjoy lively debate.



Did anyone lose weight this weekend?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> It will depend on your tongue. To answer Tom I would bring Napoleon and The Duke of Wellington as I enjoy lively debate.
> 
> Did anyone lose weight this weekend?


I once knew a herd of cows who could lick a cubic foot of salt off a short stick in no time. Playing in the pasture, I licked this cube myself, but my little tongue barely made a dent, and it tasted way too salty. 
If the Duke of Wellington asks Napoleon to pass the salt, and Napoleon responds too vigorously, we could end up in a major food fight. Everyone would lose weight from all the exercise and the wasted food.

Back on Earth, do we _always_ eat too much?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well I do but my belt is telling me that I need to cut back a bit. 



Have you ever noticed that the holes in your belt record the history of your waistline?


----------



## momilp

Sadly, yes.

Is time flying for you too?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes, except when I'm flying when it really drags.


Is next year twenty twelve or two thousand and twelve?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I like the word "thousand" in there to keep things in perspective. I'm anxious to hear the words for the year 2046. At that point, I won't care what they call it. I'll be a nice even 100 years old.

Is pizza the best food in history?


----------



## momilp

Yes, and I'm making some!

What's your favorite pizza?


----------



## ChristopherValle

Cheese.

Could God make a pizza so hot that he couldn't eat it?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Good question. I'll ask Him.

Will computers ever have real intelligence?


----------



## tom st. laurent

momilp said:


> What's your favorite pizza?


Onions, peppers, and mushrooms--and maybe extra cheese, but I'll take anything on it other than anchovies or pineapple.

Is caviar worth the expense?


----------



## SheenahFreitas

tom st. laurent said:


> Good question. I'll ask Him.
> 
> Will computers ever have real intelligence?


I fear that they will... One day.

Are we prepared for a war against computers?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If computers had real intelligence then they wouldn,t join in.



Which foods should be prohibited by law?


----------



## tom st. laurent

None that I can think of. Want to get fat, put a strain on your heart? Want to swill alcohol until you are a useless lump of living flesh? Go for it.

I'm always hungry. Is there no end to it?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Yes, you just need to cram more in and then for a very short space of time, you will feel full. Just until someone passes around more chocolate/nuts/cakes...

What's better, sweet or savoury?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Each has it's own place in the rich universe of the culinary arts  



As this is a leap year will any ladies be proposing marriage?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I can't answer for all women, but not this one.

Does anyone else want a hug?


----------



## Fleurignacois

OK go for it.


Are soap operas really clean?


----------



## momilp

Can't say; I only watch Mexican novellas.

Would you like a cup of tea?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Thanks, milk, no sugar.



Does the house look clean and tidy?


----------



## momilp

Surprisingly, it does!

Do you go walking?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Not often enough, there are lots of great walks nearby but my knees don't seem to realise.


Should I aim to lose 15kgs which I need to do or is 10kg a more realistic target?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Aim high.

Why is it so windy?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Too many isobars in one place.


Are you near the coast?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

No, I live at the furthest point from the coast in the UK, which is rubbish because I love the sea  

Should I move?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No just buy a faster car.



Why is sea water salty?


----------



## SheenahFreitas

For salt water taffy of course.

How about this weather?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well, here 2011 was a very dry year so nature is busy redressing the balance. Everyone says "we need the rain" but really they mean "I'm sick of this weather"



Why have camels always got the hump?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> Why is sea water salty?


I must do a riff on a joke from Moliere about a sleeping potion: Sea water is salty because it contains a certain saltine ingredient that, when it enters the mouth, causes the tongue to experience the taste of salt.

Are the French the best chefs?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I used to think so until I moved here but then I found that as anywhere it all depends. Certainly French women are quite happy to buy ready made desserts and for special occasions to get food from specialist caterers.


Where did Madof hide the money?


----------



## tom st. laurent

In the pyramid, underneath all the suckers.

Why do we love wood so much?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It probably goes back to our roots  



Is spring due soon?


----------



## momilp

Not where I live.

I like this weather, do you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No we have damp and grey. It's miserable.



What's so good about skiing?


----------



## SheenahFreitas

Fleurignacois said:


> Well, here 2011 was a very dry year so nature is busy redressing the balance. Everyone says "we need the rain" but really they mean "I'm sick of this weather"
> 
> Why have camels always got the hump?


It's a fat reservoir so that they can keep on going in the desert.

Why do I watch so much Animal Planet/National Geographic?


----------



## Fleurignacois

So that you can answer all my questions.



So what is so great about skiing?


----------



## Philip Chen

Monopoly

What is the second derivation of Schrödinger's wave on wave equation?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I refer you to  Schrödinger, E. (1926). "An Undulatory Theory of the Mechanics of Atoms and Molecules". 


WTF is that about?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I was about to answer that I'll have to ask my son, who's a recent graduate majoring in physics. My initial guess was that the wave resembles the hair on the top of my head, which is a derivation of a famous painting, _The Great Wave_ by Katsushika Hokusai. Check it out. As for skiing, I guess "monopoly" means that it's a one person sport, but I think the attraction is that you go downhill really fast and you could break your ef'n neck. To a lot of people, this is an attractive thrill.

Why do I keep trying?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maybe one day you'll succeed.



Why did Bob Dylan go electric?


----------



## momilp

_Why do I keep trying?_
Sometimes, like today, I wonder that myself, but only perseverance garantees success. So, Tom, hang in there with me, and, I'm sure, lots of other people 

_Why Bob Dylan go electric?_
Maybe he had a change of heart? Anyway, it seems that fans didn't like it.

Have you tried ebelskivers?


----------



## GregSisco

I'd be lying if I said I knew what an ebelskiver was.

What's the most underrated Arnold Schwarzenegger movie?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Surely they are all underrated, justifiably so.



Can too much money be a problem?


----------



## tom st. laurent

No, because as soon as it becomes a problem, you can hire someone to handle the problem, and if all else fails, you can just give the money away. There are lots of takers.

Momilp--or somebody--could you please tell us what an ebelskiver is? I think I'm dying to try one.


----------



## momilp

I've bought an ebelskiver pan, but I haven't tried to make them, yet. Next Sunday brunch I'll prepare some and I'll tell you 
http://www.bing.com/shopping/danish-ebelskiver-iron/p/1F5C3C284BF6BB639647?q=ebelskiver+pan&lpq=ebelskiver%20pan&FORM=HURE

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/danish-pancake-balls-aebleskiver-10000000663064/?k=1

Ready for Monday?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bring it on




Is my ostepath an angel cos she really helps my back?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes. My angel eye doctor re-attached one of my retinas so that I can see out of my right eye. Nurses, too are angels, from what I've seen.

Imagine a 65-year-old automobile.... Are there comparable machines that work for 65 years as flawlessly as my human hands?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well steam engines last pretty well but they probably get a bit more maintenance than our hands I imagine.



What's the point of Twitter other than for sparrows?


----------



## momilp

Wondering about that, myself.

I don't like the taste of anything diet. Do you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Rarely. Biscuits need fat so does butter. However I do prefer Diet Coke to the normal stuff.




Why are puppies so cute?


----------



## momilp

This is why 










Cat person or dog person? Or both?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Awwww! they're lovely. Dogs and cats but I'm a bit allergic to cats. We don't have either cos we travel a fair bit.



Is coffee still coffee without caffeine?


----------



## momilp

Not for me.

Is summer still summer without going to the beach?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Absolutely yes. I tire of beaches very quickly.



It's 9.15 should I be dressed?


----------



## SawyerKing

Yes, you should be wearing pajamas, slippers and a tie.

Should I fill my complaining cat's bowl?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If that will stop it complaining you should. However, it could starve before you get an answer to your question.


Now I'm dressed what shall I do?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Go outside. Then go back in and get comfortable.

I have slippers, but I usually go barefoot around the house. Does that mean I'm uncivilized?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Not at all but it suggests that you have warm floors. Our's are tiled and freezing in winter.





Why is my mother so ungrateful?


----------



## tom st. laurent

She may not be ungrateful. She may be just faking the ingratitude, hoping to make you feel guilty so that you give her more.

Hey, I don't even know her. Who do I look like, Doctor Freud?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No he had a beard.



Does American English have the verb "to hoover" meaning to vacuum?


----------



## GregSisco

I don't think so. I've never heard it before.

Where are all the sour patch adults?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes lazing around in hospital is appealing but a broken leg less so. A mysterious tropical disease with little ill effects would be better.



Will the weather forecast for today be more accurate yesterday?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Well...I'm confused. I better go look out the window to find out what day it is. No...wait a minute, that won't tell me. Maybe I better check the calendar...but, that won't tell me anything about the weather.

What should I do?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Increase your medication.



Is it ok to be just a little mad?


----------



## momilp

I don't know if it's okay, but at the moment I feel slightly more than a little mad.

Has it snowed where you live?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I recently read a book titled "A First-Rate Madness..." about Franklin Roosevelt, John Kennedy, Churchill, etc. I don't think I finished the book, but the author's point was that these guys needed their madness to become great. So, maybe we're okay. Maybe I'm okay, but...

Where did I put that medication? I need it NOW!


----------



## tom st. laurent

momilp said:


> Has it snowed where you live?


In southern New Hampshire, yes. And, if I don't move my car out of the parking lot by 10 am, they will tow it away to make way for snowplows. I'll have to walk about five miles along a road dodging moronic drivers to find my car, where two big goons will step out of the cab of a warm truck and demand $90 in CASH to get out of my way. I know this from experience, and it's perfectly legal.

Anyone know what frostbite feels like?


----------



## momilp

Fortunately, I don't.

Do you take naps in the afternoon?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Morning, noon or night. That's because I work between 10 pm and 7 am--and I never know when I'll crash.

Do you remember your dreams each morning?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I remember mine in weird disjointed fragments but Mrs F can recount hers as though she's seen a film.



When did AAA stop being an automobile association?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I have no idea. But it seems to me that all successful organizations evolve into machines for collecting money, including unions, corporations and governments (dues, profits and taxes), even though they often start out with great ideas.

Am I too cynical?


----------



## momilp

Just practical.

How do you clean a driveway without a snow shovel?


----------



## Rebekkah

You use a snow blower.

Why is the earth round?


----------



## geoffthomas

To make it easier to roll around it.

Did you notice the last solar flare?


----------



## SheenahFreitas

No, I can't say that I did.

Why do people litter?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I thought only dogs littered.



Where will I begin?


----------



## tom st. laurent

You already began, but you could begin again. Try a good breakfast, then jump into your favorite project.

Is happiness everything?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I think contentment is better than happiness and I think contentment is pretty essential especially in one's own skin.




Why does my wife want to stay in a trailer park motel or a saltmine?


----------



## Rebekkah

To try something new.

Why do a lot of people sleepwalk through life?


----------



## kaotickitten

Because that what corprate America tells them to do.  They forgot that they have their own brains.


Why do dogs snore?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Same reason as me-because they do.




Why do some online retailers make ordering so difficult?


----------



## kaotickitten

They want to see how many hoops you'll jump through to get what you want.  You are their entertainment after all.


Why does so many typed statements remind me of 80's songs.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maybe you're in a time warp.



Why are my feet so cold?


----------



## Rebekkah

Because you don't have wool socks on.

What's the purpose of us being here?


----------



## momilp

Everywhere else is black today 
(And I really like hanging around here)

Have you called your senator?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I don't have one. I have a maire, he's called Serge.



In winter why is it colder when it's sunny?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Less cloud cover.

Why don't I just go back to bed?


----------



## Fleurignacois

You have stuff to do.




Should we go to the suermarket?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes, I'm almost out of sugar, fatty meat and popcorn.

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## kaotickitten

yes chips and coke

Why is there a thing called carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's a long name for something that's %&*&&&*** painful. 



Will I win the lottery today?


----------



## Todd Young

Unfortunately, yes.

Is my cat a whiskerless freak?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I hope he couldn't hear you say that as cats are very easily offended.




So should I share my lottery win with the cat so he can have a whisker transplant?


----------



## kaotickitten

no because then he'd know you thought he was a freak


what are the best type of cookies?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Any that anyone bakes for me.



What's it all about?


----------



## kaotickitten

Well there's this good guy who naive.  He goes up against the bad guy.  It looks like the bad guy will win.  Yet the good guy pulls it off in the end.


Did J.K. Rowling steal Voldermort from Darth Vader?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I didn't know Darth Vader ever had him.




How is Darth Vader's bronchitis?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It may clear up if he quits smoking, but his breath won't get better unless he throws down the sword and picks up a toothbrush.

I know Darth Vader, but I missed Voldermort. Is he related to Merlin?


----------



## kaotickitten

No Voldermort stole Merlin's wand

Why do dogs jump so high when their happy?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Wouldn't you?

Why are dogs so damned lovable?


----------



## Fleurignacois

So that people will scratch behind their ears. BTW Tom I can't believe you are totally ignorant of Harry Potter et al.



Did the butler really do it?


----------



## kaotickitten

No the maid did it.

Why do joke songs last?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Evidence of my ignorance seems to be piling up, because here's another question that has me stumped. The only joke song I can think of is "Does Your Chewing Gum Lose it's Flavor on the Bedpost Overnight," and I don't think it's lasting. As for Harry Potter, I've been meaning to look him up for years. The movie trailers look like a lot of fun, and the kid (Harry) seems like a lovable hero.

What's the first spice I should buy to stock my new kitchen?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paprika. Oregano and Basil but they're herbs. 




Do you like cooking?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Love it, especially doing creative things with leftovers. But, here we go again with my ignorance. I don't even know the difference between a spice and an herb, although all that stuff tastes great. Maybe we should just call it "stuff."

Does ice cream really need more flavors?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I draw the line at vegetable flavoured ice cream but here they actually do foie gras flavour and I'm assured it's great as a starter.  
To me herbs have leaves e.g. rosemary,thyme, parsley etc and spices are the tatsy powders like turmeric, fenugreek, mace, cinnamon etc.




Do you always order the same thing in restaurants?


----------



## momilp

Yes, I'm guilty of that. And, speaking of ice cream--gelato in my case--I always pick the following trio: lemon, strawberry, and pistacchio.

What concoction of herbs and spices  can I use for my cold?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Any combination will work if they are soaked in enough alcohol.



Is a fried egg sandwich a balanced meal?


----------



## kaotickitten

Sure if it has lettuce and tomato too.


Why are there so many reality tv shows?


----------



## momilp

I don't know, sorry.

Why there aren't enough scifi shows?


----------



## tom st. laurent

kaotickitten said:


> Why are there so many reality tv shows?


They are very cheap to produce--no expensive sets and no paid actors. Also, you can observe people like your next door neighbor and confirm your opinion that there are a lot of jerks in the world, which is a popular activity.


----------



## tom st. laurent

momilp said:


> Why there aren't enough scifi shows?


Because the good ones have been imitated to death, leaving us with second-rate brain candy, not very satisfying. We'll just have to wait for the next good one.

Are situation comedies the only art left on mainstream TV?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The UK still produces some good drama e.g. Downton Abbey but there's a lot of airtime given to reality shows, gameshows and cookery.



Who were/are the greatest rock band?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Ooo, that's a tough one. I usually enjoy the music on the radio and pay no attention to the credits, so I'm not really qualified to answer. Still, names like Queen, Pink Floyd, Credence Clearwater Revival, Beatles and Beach Boys (I like that ephemeral harmony) come to mind.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## momilp

Tell me what you need.

Physical Therapy or Chiropractor?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ah there's the rub 




Mashed potato or fries?


----------



## kaotickitten

mashed especially garlic.

Why is pizza so yummy and a go to food.


----------



## tom st. laurent

It's got everything our deepest instincts desire in food, all the things responsible for the survival of the human species for 50,000 years or so. BUT--there's one exception: Do NOT put fruit on it! No "Hawaiian" pizza! You want fruit? Have dessert.

Aren't all the various pastas, -oni's -ini's -etti's and even lasagna really the same thing?


----------



## kaotickitten

No some are made with potato instead of grains.

What's wrong with fruit on a pizza? Cause isn't a tomato really a fruit anyway?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Because they have seeds yes but I wouldn't want one in a fruit salad.




Can I really be wrong again?


----------



## kaotickitten

Yes you can. Yet your not.

Why are doctors so dumb.


----------



## tom st. laurent

They don't feel your pain--and maybe they didn't study very hard in school--just enough to get the job.

Doesn't everyone hate having to go see doctors?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Luckily I haven't needed a doctor for a while but when I do I don't really mind going. Dentists though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why can buying things be enjoyable?


----------



## momilp

Don't have an answer to that; I hate shopping.

Can you hear the little birds chirping on the trees?


----------



## kaotickitten

Not right now.


When will spring come?


----------



## Fleurignacois

After the winter. We may get snow this week which is quite rare but amusing as even a light covering provokes terror in local drivers.



Why do snow covered scenes look pretty?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Very good question, because if you covered your living room furniture and everyone in it with white flour, or spread the flour over your garden, it wouldn't look pretty at all. I can only guess that snow is fluffy, which makes everything look soft and comfy, like a pillow.

Wait a minute! Excuse my famous ignorance, but where in the U.K. is snow rare!?
EDIT: Wait a minute again. Where did I get the impression that Fleurignacois lives in the U.K. when his avatar says France?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well spotted Tom. Actually the western part of England doesn't get much snow and most of France can have quite a bit but hereabouts it's fairly unusual. In fact compared to say Canada or Scandinavia snow _is _ rare in UK which is why not much of it can cause such chaos.

Why can sport bring such highs and lows? (my team just lost)


----------



## tom st. laurent

It can definitely ruin your day, or make it--the day when you stock up on fun food, talk to fellow fans and settle down to watch your team win, after a year invested in supporting them. We love winners (unless we're emotionally disturbed) and we want them to be our own.

What is the best couch food for watching TV?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It has to be pizza. Mixed nuts are good too especially those with bits of chocolate in them.



Who made the best western films?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Erm, Clint Eastwood. Probably...  

What's the scariest movie you've ever watched?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I don't know. I had my eyes shut.



Wasn't John Wayne better than Clint Eastwood?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Amanda Leigh Cowley said:


> What's the scariest movie you've ever watched?


Jaws.

John Wayne was more human.

I don't think Charlie Chaplain was very funny. Is he overrated?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The Goldrush was comedy gold   The boot eating scene or when he's dancing with the dog tied to him are hilarious. He may be overrated as he's often called a genius and I think that's an overused term these days but IMHO he was very funny. There used to be a plaaque on the house where he was born in South London and it always gave me a little thrill as a kid when I passed it  


Wht do politicians want to be elected when all they get is grief?


----------



## geoffthomas

Because they crave attention.

How many of us will still be employed come summer?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I gave up employment 7 years ago but I had my share of enforced unemployment so I have sympathy for those who may suffer but who knows who thatwill be.



Is an ability to speak French really a bad thing?


----------



## Sophrosyne

Not at all, but the ability to understand what people who refuse to use consonants are saying is a true gift. I think all French speakers should come with French subtitles.

How come my 5 yr. old can stay up later than I can?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sophrosyne said:


> Not at all, but the ability to understand what people who refuse to use consonants are saying is a true gift. I think all French speakers should come with French subtitles.
> 
> /quote]
> An amusing idea, I'll suggest it to my neighbours.
> 5 year olds don't realise that they will be tired in the morning.
> 
> Are politicians ever honest?


----------



## momilp

They are human beings, so, yes, I believe politicians can be honest.

I'm worried; could you tell me a good joke to make me laugh?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Two guys were pushing their carts in the supermarket when they crashed into each other.
"I'm so sorry" said one "but I'm looking for my wife and I wasn't paying attention"
"So am I. What does your wife look like?"
"Well she's about 5'9" 110lbs, 38B , long legs and wearing tight white shorts, How about yours"
who cares let's find yours"


Is that a man joke?


----------



## momilp

Yes, but it's funny   Thank you, it made me laugh.

Are you staying warm?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes but it's around freezing outside and the windchill is cruel. Further East is pretty glacial and we have lower temperatures forecast. However,I've just been looking at some pictures from Alaska and compared to there it's pretty balmy here.




Will my dinner taste as good as it smells?


----------



## geoffthomas

No.


Are you finished telling jokes?


----------



## Fleurignacois

You were right about dinner and I only tell jokes on request.



Do you like train travel?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Love it. It's smooth and quiet with lots of scenery. Long bus trips are torture, like riding a grumpy elephant.

Do woman jokes always make men look like neanderthals?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Let's face it, plenty of us are neanderthals.




Is that a bad thing? Has PC gone too far? (ducks under parapet)


----------



## tom st. laurent

PC, by definition, always goes too far, because it's a characteristic of followers or crowds (even mobs), not wise men. Politicians posing as leaders often follow PC crowds hoping for their votes. PC in North Korea can make people publicly grieve the death of a brutal dictator, or make citizens of Nazi Germany ostracize a Jewish friend. PC in Western Civilization is kinder and more Christian lately, but...I'll see you under the parapet.

Why doesn't everyone vote?


----------



## momilp

I live far away from the place where I can vote.

What would you do if tomorrow aliens land on Earth?


----------



## Celeste

I would carry on like normal hoping that they either a)come in peace or b)plan on killing us very quickly 

Burgundy or purple and why?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I often think that the aliens are already here and definitely burgundy as purple wine would taste horrible.



What's the point of beetroot?


----------



## geoffthomas

It is necessary for Borscht.


Why would you fix Borscht?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maybe because you need to use your beetroot.




What's the best cocktail?


----------



## momilp

Amaretto Sour

If you could visit an imaginary place from one of your favorite books, which one would it be?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Never-never land with Peter Pan would be cool. I love the idea of being able to fly.




Do you become less tolerant as time goes by?


----------



## tom st. laurent

No, more--except that my patience does seem to wear thin, as in "Yes, yes, okay, I get it, so let's move on."



momilp said:


> If you could visit an imaginary place from one of your favorite books, which one would it be?


I don't read much fantasy, so I'll have to go with that bar in Star Wars, where I could listen to the music and hang out with all the characters, from the scary to the goofy.

What would happen if we lost the internet?


----------



## momilp

That bar in Star Wars is one of my favorite places to hang out as well 

Losing internet would be bad, but I'd survive. Although, I'd miss this 

Is the sun shining?


----------



## Fleurignacois

It was shining beautifuly before it went down and the temperature climbed up to freezing but it's back to minus 6 now.




Who wrote the book of love?


----------



## geoffthomas

someone from above


Will I ever be loved?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Yes, as you always have been. 

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## momilp

It changes constantly.

Do you like cleaning the dishes?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I don't even like emptying the dishwasher. As for filling it I have been told so often how inept I am that now I'm scared to even try.



Will we be able to get to the supermarket and back today?


----------



## kaotickitten

Yes you  can.

What is more real Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Fleurignacois

What do you mean? Star Trek is absolutely real. Scotty lives down the street and Spock writes baby books. I've seen Captain Kirk doing TV ads.




Is a loose grip on reality really necessary?


----------



## kaotickitten

No, if reality is relative than reality is what you make it.

Why is it so easy to spend hours looking at cute photos on the internet?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why the western culture admire sunny days and Asians normally rainy days?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Only farmers look forward to rainy days, be they Asian or otherwise.

What Asian doesn't enjoy a sunny day?


----------



## tom st. laurent

kaotickitten said:


> Why is it so easy to spend hours looking at cute photos on the internet?


Because puppies and babies are irresistible, plus you can eat, drink and control every moment without getting off your butt.

Do we have too much leisure nowadays?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No. Some people may not be able to handle it but that's a different story. Apparently cavemen worked for about 20 hours per week.



Is the media really necessary?


----------



## momilp

Necessary evil, maybe?

Ready for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I wasn't aware that preparation was needed.




Isn't February 14th just another day?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Not to my girlfriend, Gayle, it isn't. I'm getting ready now. Flowers, candy and a card is only the beginning. From there I need to get creative, and I'm never sure I'm up to it.

When did men lose control (or is it just me)?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Alledgedly most men lose control after two minutes  



Do women worry about Valentine's day?


----------



## momilp

I don't, but I also don't like diamonds and roses.

Best movie of all times?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well my favourite is Zulu or Big Jake.  I could watch both repeatedly, and do much to my wife's annoyance.




Do today's children grow up too fast?


----------



## momilp

My kids took all the time they wanted 

Butter cream or whipped cream on a cake?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Butter cream, a large slice please.



Is bad spelling really irritating?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Not really, as long as the meaning comes across, it works. Then again, unless it's an obvious typo. it makes you wonder about the education and intelligence of the writer.

Did you ever win a spelling bee?


----------



## tom st. laurent

momilp said:


> Best movie of all times?


That's a tough question. I love Zulu, but how about Gone With the Wind or Dr. Strangelove or Goodfellas? They're too different to choose one.

How about a real oldy, Double Indemnity?


----------



## momilp

I don't remember Double Indemnity, but Blade Runner would be the winner for me.

Lungo or espresso?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lungo sounds like a nasty disease. Espresso is too small. I just googled and found out that lungo is what we call here "café allongé" and is what I'll order if I'm out but I really prefer what most places in the world call americano i.e something worthy of the name drink.



Why is sport so frustrating?


----------



## momilp

Depends on the sport. I find soccer quite pleasant.

Is the weather getting any better?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes we're into positive temperature now. The very word soccer frustrates me. It's FOOTBALL, a game played with feet. 



When should we go home?


----------



## tom st. laurent

When there's no more free food.

Should we go to Mars?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mars or Snickers, they're both good.



Where is the free food?


----------



## momilp

"_The very word soccer frustrates me. It's FOOTBALL, a game played with feet. " _ I agree with you 

You can find free food at Costco.

Have you been inspired today?


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been inspired to take my wife to dinner.


Is there enough water for all?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I think so. We're already buying the stuff in bottles even though we can get it for free. There's a lot of money to be made in those great big oceans and somebody will figure out how to tap it.

Do all those fish rule the world--and we just don't know it yet?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The fish are doing unmentionable things in our water so maybe they are in charge.



The sun's shining and the sky is blue and the temperature is in double figures (celcius) so is it spring?


----------



## momilp

Spring is coming...

How was your Fat Tuesday?


----------



## Fleurignacois

We were driving home. 8 hours and I only had sunglasses as my others are broken. OK until it got dark. Luckily my wife drove too.



Can you control your temper?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes, most of the time. At other times, I just punch dashboards and bathroom doors. No harm done, except to my wallet when I have to pay for repairs.

Can a moron get a driver's license?


----------



## momilp

Sometimes it feels like only morons get driver licenses, then I remember they could think the same of my driving 

What's your favorite show?


----------



## Jorja Tabu

Probably Firefly, but maybe The Wire.  Definitely Supernatural--just not all of the seasons.  For sure, Veronica Mars.  And Law and Order Criminal Intent, but really only Vincent D'Onofrio.

What is the most beautiful island you've ever seen?


----------



## geoffthomas

Trinidad (started to say Sri Lanka but you did say "prettiest").


What will you get done this weekend?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well I've already mopped the kitchen floor and rearranged the CDs to make room for recent purchases. I was going for a stroll but the clouds have come back.
I will, of course, watch rugby later but that probably doesn't count as getting anything done.



Is their a current saxophonist to rival Johnny Hodges or Lester Young?


----------



## tom st. laurent

geoffthomas said:


> What will you get done this weekend?


Uh-oh. Probably nothing, although I will clear the pots and pans off my stove and shove other debris to the back of my kitchen counter to prepare something to eat.


----------



## tom st. laurent

Fleurignacois said:


> Is their a current saxophonist to rival Johnny Hodges or Lester Young?


The only name I know is John Coltrane, but I didn't care for his recordings. I love the saxophone, but maybe only from minor blues artists.

Uh-oh, am I out of the loop again?


----------



## momilp

I'm out of the loop as well on Monsieur F.'s last question 

Can you believe is snowing again around here?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Obviously winter still holds you in his icy grip. The two saxophonists I mentioned were from the earlier 20th century. Hodges played with Duke Ellington and Young many great bands of the era. I was listening to Hodges when I posted the question and wondered why I was listening to someone fairly long dead instead of a current artist.
Coltrane is too "modern jazz" for me and anyway he's been dead nearly 50 years.



CDs or downloads? or maybe vinyl?


----------



## momilp

Zune subscription, but I still have vinyls from two decades ago. I showed my kids and they called their friends to show them. They thought it was the most incredible thing  

Do you pinterest?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I only just found out about pinterest by reading another thread so the answer is a big NO. Techno;ogy passes me by so fast that I can't even gather enough knowhow to chose a new phone. I used to worry about it but a silent film cleaned up at the Oscars so I'm in good company.



Do awards matter?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes. I got the award for "Class Clown" in seventh grade and it still nourishes my ego.

Is Shakespeare the greatest literary genius?


----------



## Fleurignacois

If music be the food of love play on, give me excess of it so sickened I may surfeit and so die.
I learned this age 15 and it's stuck (I think) so maybe he was a genius. He's certainly stood the test of time.




Is the media at all useful?



Just remembered that quote should be "so surfeiting I may sicken and so die"


----------



## tom st. laurent

Yes. It tells us what other people are up to, plus sports scores and weather predictions.

Will we survive?


----------



## Jorja Tabu

That depends.    


Can we change?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes but it will take millions more years as in terms of evolution we've only just stepped out of our caves. It only takes seconds to get down to the animal in most human behaviour.



What should I do today as it's my birthday?


----------



## momilp

Have a nice celebration! Happy B-Day, Monsieur F. 

What about a lemon zest crostata with a ricotta and amaretti filling?


----------



## JimC1946

That's a bit too rich for me!

Which European country would you most like to visit?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Holland so I can visit the Van Gogh museum in Amsterdam. I want to go back to Italy too and I've never been to mainland Greece. To be honest although I live in Europe I've neglected large parts of it when it comes to travelling.


Are dog's more intelligent than cats?


----------



## Elizabeth Black

No. Cats are vastly superior in every respect. Remember, dogs have owners and cats have staff. 


Do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## JimC1946

Tea. I never acquired a taste for coffee.

Which US national park is your favorite?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Is the grand canyon a national park cos that takes some beating though I've not been to Yellowstone.




What's your favourite city in the world?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I've only been as far as Honolulu, which is great, but in my imagination, I go to the Acropolis in Athens, stop by in Rome to see Michealangelo, then hang out in Paris to paint and get drunk.

Does everyone love to travel?


----------



## geoffthomas

I do.  Even though I "visited" a LOT of third-world countries in the mid-seventies as part of my UN-based job, it only whetted my appetite.

Are you using the cloud yet?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only for storing rain. 



Is there an online course in technology for old geezers?


----------



## momilp

I have the feeling that you know more about technology than the average person 


Ever thought of visiting Petra?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Only when I looked at photos of it. I had to look it up to remember what an awesome, intriguing place it is--architecture carved into massive rock. Amazing.

Would you like to meet a prehistoric caveman?


----------



## Fleurignacois

No, I think his conversation would be very limited and his table manners disgusting.





Have you ever met anybody really famous?


----------



## momilp

Never ever.

Sailboating, anybody?


----------



## Fleurignacois

The few times I've been sailing I really liked it but as a hobby it's a bit too rich for me. As somebody once said it's like standing uner a cold shower tearing up 20 (insert currency ) notes.




Has international women's day changed your life?


----------



## Jorja Tabu

It did--when I was 23 I saw the Lunachicks live and was ecstatically thrashed to a pulp in the only all-female mosh pit I've ever seen.  It.  Was.  Awesome.



What's up with that tattoo?


----------



## Fleurignacois

That tattoo is fine but they have a tendancy to breed and then you can be over run with them. 




Are you impatient?


----------



## momilp

No, I've learned that I must wait.

Have you mastered the use of emoticons?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Do you know I'm now in my 64th year and I don't really think that I have mastered anything. Well maybe spaghetti bolognese, I'm ok at that.



What are you waiting for?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I'm waiting for the world to recognize that they should give me a lot of money for being a good guy, but, so far, the outlook is not good.

Do you gamble?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hardly at all. A weekly lottery ticket shared with 20 others. In 4 days in Vegas I managed about $20 and the horse has not yet been born that can run with the weight of my money on it's back.


Did your team win this weekend?


----------



## geoffthomas

My team did not lose (because I don't have a team).

What will you tell your grandchildren?


----------



## Jorja Tabu

That our country was at war for 20 of my first 30 years...And hopefully something about how great it is that things have changed since then.  


What's your dogs favorite food?


----------



## Fleurignacois

That's a really tough question because I don't have a dog. However, when I did have dogs it seemed to me that they were always very happy to eat whatever was in front of them.



Nurture or nature in shaping personality?


----------



## momilp

Nurture

Are you a collector?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Not of things but of trivial facts. My head is full of useless information. If I could have learned something truly useful I would have been a billionaire.



Beer or wine?


----------



## tom st. laurent

The taste of wine is too smooth, and more than one glass gives me a headache. I'll take a double gin martini and chase it with a couple beers. By then, I'm too drunk to care.

How do you know a good friend?


----------



## momilp

That's a difficult question to answer... I'd say someone who's there for you, no matter what.

What about a companion? How do you know he/she is right for you?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I have different criteria for dogs and women. With dogs they must be cute and do what they're told. As for women...........on second thoughts 




Do typos in ebooks rattle you?


----------



## momilp

Only if the typo is in one of mine.

Do you drive an electric car?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Since I live in a rural area of a big country an electric car would be as useful as a trapdoor in a rowing boat. They are probably the way of the future for city dwellers though.


Do you worry about your carbon footprint.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I worry about a lot of issues, but my carbon footprint is not one of them. I value the Earth and try not to be wasteful. I plant flowers and trees, recycle foodstuffs to my chickens and rabbit, and their waste to my gardening.

Who will miss you the most when you die?


----------



## Jorja Tabu

My beloved husband.  Hands down.

But I really hope that won't be anything we need worry about for a long time.





What was the nicest turn of phrase you heard spoken out loud today?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I haven't heard anyone speak all day.

What will today's UK budget bring?


----------



## momilp

Hopefully, good news 

Probably already asked, what's your favorite pie?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steak and kidney. Apple for dessert.




Which country will win the most medals in the coming Olympics?


----------



## tom st. laurent

China, because it has the most people (I'm a bit ignorant when it comes to sports).



momilp said:


> Probably already asked, what's your favorite pie?


Salmon and potato, apple for dessert, although if I could try that steak and kidney followed by a slice of strawberry/rhubarb, I'd be a happy man.

Ever try _gorton_, a French pork spread, on Italian bread?


----------



## Fleurignacois

You're right about china, just do the math. If one person in 10 million turns out to be a supreme athlete then they've gotta win. I don't know gorton as I've not seen it here. I'll look on the deli counter in the supermarket.



How can long flights be made bearable?


----------



## Marguerite

Sleep as much of it as you can.

Why does the house seem cleaner when somebody else does the work for you?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Because you weren't there on your hands and knees when the little goober of grime in the corner got passed over. All you see is the final effect. It's like the unveiling of a work of art; the artist might cringe over the imperfect details, but--ah--to you, doesn't it look grand!?

Does a procrastinator procrastinate because s/he's a perfectionist dreaming of perfection?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'll answer your question tomorrow.



What was the best film ever made from a book?


----------



## momilp

Blade Runner

Jasmine tea or English Breakfast?


----------



## Fleurignacois

I think English breakfast is what we English just call tea so I guess that's what I'll have. No sugar thanks. 




Should making tea in a microwave be a capital offence?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Naw, you probably can't tell the difference in taste, although you could be sentenced to 5 years hard labor for laziness.

Isn't _Gone With the Wind_ one of the greatest movies?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Yes it's my wife's all time favourite and the first time she went to Atlanta she thought that Rhet Butler would be there to meet her. It's hard to believe that it was made in the thirties.



Aren't vapour trails fascinating?


----------



## momilp

Yes, they are  

Isn't the rain romantic?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only if you are inside looking out. There's not much romance in looking like a drowned rat.



Does anyone have an April fool joke planned?


----------



## JimC1946

No, I've reformed. And my wife would kill me if I backslide. 

Do you love _Dr. Strangelove_ as much as I do?


----------



## Fleurignacois

Well if you love it a lot then yes I do. Slim Pickens riding the bomb is classic.




Did I eat too much for lunch?


----------



## tom st. laurent

If you had dessert, you did.

[/quote] Do you love _Dr. Strangelove_ as much as I do?
[/quote]
Probably more. The crosscutting is superb, and the music hits home, especially _We'll Meet Again_ at the end of the movie. Gorgeous mushroom clouds.

Which old movie grabs you every time?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Citizen Kane, and It's A Wonderful Life. 

How tall are you?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Almost six feet! Well...about 5' 10.999901" I think.
Good movies. My long-lost toy microscope is my "Rosebud."

I know a woman in her mid-forties who doesn't know who Clark Gable was and only "heard of" _Gone With the Wind. _ How is this possible?


----------



## crca56

she was a blind deaf woman that was raised on a deserted island.

does jiffypop really pop in a jiffy?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Not when I pop it. When I pop it, it eventually burns and I have to throw it away in a jiffy, preferably out the nearest window, which has been opened to clear the smoke.

I think popcorn is a great food, but is there any nutrition in it?


----------



## crca56

probably not.

why is it i before e except after c? some more of their weird rules?


----------



## tom st. laurent

It was invented by women, and, originally, it stated, "I before He, especially at Sea," referring to the lifeboats. But men didn't like that popular expression, so they adopted it and changed it enough to turn it into nonsense.

Do you have to use proper grammar when you write e-mail?


----------



## crca56

i sure hope not.

why do i feel so lazy today


----------



## tom st. laurent

You just need motivation. If you sit there long enough, you'll get hungry. Then, nothing will stop you from going out and wrestling a bear, just for the meat.

How do vegetarians survive?


----------



## geoffthomas

Very happily, I am told.



What is the best color to paint a bathroom?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The bathroom color depends on what goes with the surroundings; but white works in any bathroom...lol


----------



## crca56

i don't know. one wall in mine is magenta, and the other 3walls are a white tinged with pink....but then again i have a 7ft tall hot pink christmas tree.

when will the next new kindle watch start?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Bathrooms should be strictly functional, not for the feint of heart, the cleanest, purist room in the house, with the possible exception of the kitchen. I'd go with white or off-white. That way, with bright light, you can see your raw self in the mirror and take comfort in the fact that you will look better everywhere else, especially in night clubs.
As for the next kindle, I don't know, but I'm awfully tempted to buy the kindle _Fire_, except that I gave my heart to e-ink while reading in the sun at the beach, and I don't need the internet when I'm out of the house.

Is it possible that we'll eventually have the internet implanted in our frontal lobes?


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh I hope not.


Do you sync books between different devices?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I hope not, too. Could be a lot of spies in there.
I have Kindle for PC, but I'm not sure if they're in sync, because I don't read books on the PC, and I don't read news on the Kindle. A friend syncs his iPhone and Kindle every day.

This tech stuff moves so fast, will the next generation or two get comfortable with electronic mind-reading?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Do you love _Dr. Strangelove_ as much as I do?
[/quote]

Yes. Check my blog, http://tstlaurent.blogspot.com/ , for a great clip from the movie.

Should we try to bring back dinosaurs?


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought Michael Chrichton showed us what a bad idea that could be.


Heinlein or Asimov?


----------



## tom st. laurent

True, looks bad, but what if dinosaurs were like beef cattle? Maybe we could eat them, instead of them eating us. I like Asimov because he taught me physics in a non-fiction book, amateur though I am, but I prefer Crichton over either author when it comes to fiction. They're all giants.

What do gorillas think of us?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

"Bark, Bark, Hoot, Grunt, Chuckle, Whimper." At least, that's what they told me... 

What is today's Spring Weather like where you are?


----------



## crebel

Blustery.

Do you speak with gorillas often?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

crebel said:


> Do you speak with gorillas often?


This was a random happenstance. I was at a party and a Gorilla happened to show up and we had a fantastic conversation all night. It just so happened that that question came up and I was able to get his insight on the subject. It was very fascinating. If any of you ever get the chance to converse with a gorilla, you must take the chance.


----------



## crebel

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> This was a random happenstance. I was at a party and a Gorilla happened to show up and we had a fantastic conversation all night. It just so happened that that question came up and I was able to get his insight on the subject. It was very fascinating. If any of you ever get the chance to converse with a gorilla, you must take the chance.


That's the answer. What's the next question?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

How Will I know?


----------



## lucasfernan

Taste it.

What does it do?


----------



## tom st. laurent

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> How Will I know?


Not by talking to gorillas.


----------



## tom st. laurent

[email protected] said:


> What does it do?


"It" is an employee at the Department of Motor Vehicles, so it doesn't do much of anything.

What's good about junk mail?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

It makes people with no family and friends excited to check the mail. 

Are we really living in a Material World and am I really a Material Girl? (Listening to a Madonna Concert right now!)


----------



## crebel

Yes, we are really living in a material world.  No, if the gender designation with your avatar is to be believed, you are not a material girl.

Why do more things go wrong on Mondays than any other day of the week?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Because our brains are still on Weekend Mode and Monday likes to kick us in the teeth! 

Did you like the movie Rango?


----------



## momilp

Loved it! 
Did you like "How to Train Your Dragon" ?


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Do you think it's contagious?


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Wait...what was the question again?


----------



## tom st. laurent

Wait... I don't know, but I'm very curious about those movies, _Rango_ and _How To Train your Dragon_.

Is macaroni and cheese worth living for?


----------



## geoffthomas

Not by itself. (and not rolling in it either)


Why must I pay taxes?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Because you have a social conscience.

Should I wear stripey socks today?


----------



## tom st. laurent

geoffthomas said:


> Why must I pay taxes?


Because if you don't, the Central Planners could put you in jail. Consider your tax payments extortion by friendly criminals.

Should we tax beautiful people because they're too lucky?


----------



## geoffthomas

You SHOULD wear stripey socks.
and
Beautiful people are both blessed and burdened, so no extra tax.


Where is this taking us?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

All the way to the end.

Should I do some writing?


----------

